# best movie fight scenes?



## theneuhauser (Nov 2, 2002)

or best martial arts flick? what's yours?


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 2, 2002)

I swear this post has already been done. But anyway, ummmmmmmmmmmmm probably Bruce Lee vs some dude in Game of Death. The Green house fight. Its an extra in one of the DVD's. It rocks, I cant beleive they took it out of the movie....:shrug: 

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 2, 2002)

Fellow Artists,
Yes it has, (Ahem) by me, but I'll play along :rofl: 
I'd have to go with the Dojo Fight scene in Fist of Legend, followed by the dojo fight scene in Perfect Weapon. Best MA movie for me is Perfet Weapon. A movie that is based on an art, and not only showcases it well, but has endured.


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 3, 2002)

yeah, youre right, the topics been pretty well covered on an older thread.


----------



## Kong (Nov 13, 2002)

When I was a kid I used to love the final fight between Bruce and Norris in Way of the dragon, I know a lot of people hate on that movie, but I used to love it! Still do...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 13, 2002)

From more recently, IMO it's Jet Li's final fight scene in Romeo Must Die.  Through the fire and all, it was cool  :angry:


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 13, 2002)

LOL, I also recently saw a movie called 2002 and even tho it was mainly special effects it still had some bloody wicked fight scenes!


----------



## berry king (Nov 17, 2002)

Benny the jet vs. Jackie Chan at the end of dragons forever. And the rematch beetween the two in meals on wheels.


----------



## Eraser (Nov 24, 2002)

Hey.. ya this thread has been done before.. right hollywood.. lol

anyhoo.. im posting because I forgot.. (and 100 pushups for doing so) to post in one of my ultamite fight scenes.. it from Highlander Endgame.. the fight between Duncan McLeod and Jin Kay.....(Donnie Yen)   It ROCKED.. and the weapons were totally cool!!   

I still can't believe I forgot about that one.. sigh


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 1, 2002)

Fist of Legend
=================
Jet Li vs. (old karate guy) outside of the temple

Once Upon A Time In China
======================
Ladder fight

Iron Monkey
===================
Iron Monkey vs. Wong Kei Ying (sp.)

Duel to the Death
====================
final fight

Other great movies:

Kung Fu Cult Master
Fist of Fury (tv series with Donnie Yen)
Bruce Lee (pick one)
Fong Sai Yuk
Last Hurrah for Chivalry
the Blade (Vincent Zhao)
the other OUATIC movies


----------



## Old Warrior (Dec 1, 2002)

Come on old guys, stand up for the old/newer classics:

James Cagney - Blood on the Sun - Judo/boxing with a guy twice his size.

Frank Sinatra - Manchurian Candidate - with Henry Silva, one of his interrogators from prison camp.

Richard Gere - Officer and a Gentleman - very realistic 15 sec. clip where he took out a bully in few seconds.

Sean Connery - Presidio - took out a guy with his thumb
and I could go on and on...


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 2, 2002)

ACKK!!!!

Can't believe I forgot to put Swordsman II!

For the old/semi-old category:

Seven Samurai
Prodigal Son
Fist of Fury
Enter the Dragon


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 2, 2002)

First time I've seen that one. I never knew Mr. Gere had such a nice cresent kick. And how long has it been since they taught TKD to Officer Candiates? Good movie!


----------



## Cain (Dec 18, 2002)

Oh man trust me I hv seen 'way of the dragon' millions of times * still * nothing beats it's fight scenes, his footwork's just soooo amazing 

|Cain|


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 18, 2002)

It 's Bruce Lee vs Chuck Norris! Let's get that staright!


----------



## Cain (Dec 18, 2002)

So I knew it was them I just wanted to say that was the best fight scene I had ever seen in my life

|Cain|


----------

